# Magic Weight Gain Stories



## lovesgaininggirls (May 29, 2007)

I LOVE magic weight gain stories, especially if the subject of the gain is not only unaware it's happening, but thinks that's the way she's always been. Another type of magic story is where magic is used, not to FORCE a weight gain but to unleash the inner fat girl inside a skinny body!


----------



## Wilson Barbers (May 29, 2007)

Though you perhaps already know this, that is a type of WG story that I have regularly pursued. If you haven't been there already, you might get a kick out of the Fat Magic page on this site. (Let's hear it for blatant self-promotion!)


----------



## lovesgaininggirls (May 29, 2007)

I'm VERY well aware of your work sir, I'm a BIG fan!


----------



## Phrozen (May 31, 2007)

I've been a huge fan of Barbers' work for years now too. 

So how bout it? Any other stories of the genre anyone has that they want to share? Or if you have a link to any place that has quite a few of them maybe??

PS. Mr Barbers... D'you by any change have any new fat magic stories cookin up your sleeve at the moment?!?


----------



## Observer (May 31, 2007)

Matt L.'s famous Alternate Reality series revolves around the activities of a kindly enchantress naed Leah and the magical mirror in her shop. His existing AR stories are being posted at the rate of one per week, ussally late Sunday night. He has privately informed me that some new ones are coming. 

The AR stories not in the Recent Additions forum are in the Fantasy Science forum, along with numerous other magic tales. Just look for the keyword magic to the right of the title and author to find them.le


----------



## Wilson Barbers (May 31, 2007)

Phrozen said:


> Mr Barbers... D'you by any change have any new fat magic stories cookin up your sleeve at the moment?!?



I'm currently in the midst of editing and revising a new story that's directly connected to the "Fast Majicke" universe. So the answer to yer question is "definitely yes!"

Aside from Matt L.'s Leah stories (which I also enjoy), another fine reality shifting tale that I return regularly is BeakerFA's sharp comic fantasy "Jenna".


----------



## Wilson Barbers (May 31, 2007)

Oh, and Phrozen, here's another thumbs up for the first two chapters of your "Life Designer" story!


----------



## Phrozen (May 31, 2007)

Haha thank you mr. Barbers! An up and coming writer is always honored to have someone of your experience donate a comment like that. I'm working on the next part as quickly as I can!

And I'm looking forward to that story! Can't wait!


----------

